# Towing Behind a Motorhome



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

1995 Cherokee Sport 4 Dr 4.0 Command-Trac Thinking of towing behind my Class A Motor-home. Any thoughts and what is the proper way to do it?


nitehawk

:waving:


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Iv'e seen it done plenty, I don't know what else needs to be done other than putting transfer case in neutral.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

brake controller or even a trailer would be best way to do this


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

The "toad" needs a baseplate (Blue Ox, Roadmaster, etc), tow bar, safety cables, rear lights on Jeep (diodes for existing, magnetic mount or drill the tail light housings & add new bulbs), possibly auxillary braking system in Jeep. Make sure the front end has a good alignment.

Put Jeep transfer case in N, transmission in P if auto, turn ignition switch to 1st on to unlock steering wheel, parking brake off & go, but don't back up

If you have a plow rig set up on your Cherokee, then the baseplate may not fit. They may use the same mounting points. I had my tow bar modified to fit my SnoWay frame on my 2000 Cherokee. I haven't towed it yet, but I don't see any problems with it. The snow plow frame is much stronger than any baseplate.

Try this site for more info: http://www.goodsamclub.com/cforum/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/31.cfm

Fran


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I was going to say try trailer life. I didn't know for fact but I thought all you needed was to put the transfer in neutral, but I wasn't sure. I have a tow bar for my plow frame. Iv'e flat towed a few, nothing long distance though.


----------

